# Need to find an airplane?



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2010)

Found this site while hunting for some books on WWI aircraft. Makes for some good reading (can't vouch for the accuracy of the aircraft specs, since I don't know them off the top of my head, but has some good photos and tidbits of info):

Sopwith Tabloid


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for the link RA! What little I was able to look through looked very interesting but like you I know very little of WWI aircraft specs. Will definitely look it over better when I have more time.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2010)

No prob...I've got it bookmarked for later perusal!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for posting.


----------

